# Insuring pole barn on vacant land



## spowell (May 6, 2020)

Hey everyone,

Does anyone know of a insurance company that will insure a pole barn on vacant land? I'm with Allstate and they said it would have to be on the same property as my primary dwelling. I'm in metro Detroit and my pole barn is in Alger in Gladwin county. Thanks for looking.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Try Northern Mutual. They insurure properties in Northern Michigan. I've used them for years.


----------



## LushLife (Mar 3, 2008)

If your land has a structure then it's not vacant....

Call an independent agent and be prepared to send copies of your auto and home policies to have them quote all - the agent will certainly find a company with an appetite for your Gladwin Co property


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

Auto Owners had no issues insuring my pole barn at camp. The camp is not insured.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I’m sitting with an agent right now, Auto Owners will write a policy.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

More carriers than just Auto owners - should be able to extend liability from your primary home to the premises and cover the structure on the premises. Remember to also extend coverage for what you put in it. Its not an automatic coverage like a home policy.


----------

